# 372XP and 575XP? Differences?



## DexterDay (Mar 20, 2013)

What are the notable differences in the 372 and 575? And why would you rather have one over the other. 

I have always wanted a 372xp, but have the opportunity to get a near mint 575xp for a pretty good cost.  I assume weight is more on the 75, but any reasons to Not get it? Known problems,  etc? 

Thoughts and comments are appreciated  

Thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 20, 2013)

575XP was one of the first Strato-charged XP saws.  Relatively heavy compared to the 372XP and the 576XP, more pork than a MS460 and .6bhp short.

Known for low-vibe and good filtration, like a lot of Swedish hardware, but I'd hold out for that 372XP (the older version) or a 576XP.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Mar 20, 2013)

I just bought two 372xp's from loggers. They had nothing good to say about the 575 or 562.


----------



## TMonter (Mar 20, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I just bought two 372xp's from loggers. They had nothing good to say about the 575 or 562.


 
I just bought another 372XPW from a guy moving to Guam who wasn't going to need it for $450 and it's in dang near mint condition. Deciding if this is the one I want to woods port and fully mod. Having run several saws and owning several different ones, the 372 is a better saw IMO than the 575. The difference is it has a hard time meeting the new EPA regs.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 20, 2013)

TMonter said:


> I just bought another 372XPW from a guy moving to Guam who wasn't going to need it for $450 and it's in dang near mint condition. Deciding if this is the one I want to woods port and fully mod. Having run several saws and owning several different ones, the 372 is a better saw IMO than the 575. The difference is it has a hard time meeting the new EPA regs.


 
$450.00 go all in!


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 20, 2013)

TMonter said:


> The difference is it has a hard time meeting the new EPA regs.


 
Not the new 372's.  They are strato-charged like the 575 and the 576.  The 576XP is what the 575 should have been IMO. Plus it comes with AutoTune.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 20, 2013)

Ahhhh 

Pics to come. I couldn't pass on it. It's a BIG Saw, but less than my 460 in cc's. 

Sometimes, you gotta buy something. Especially if you Know you can make your money back! 

Also, I am likely gonna sell one of my 036's on fleBay, both of my 036 Pros and my standard 036 are nicer than all the 036's on there now and some are fetching over $500!! That's ridiculous. But if I can get $300-$400 for one of mine (y'all have seen pics, them chits is clean ) then I will be a happy camper. 

As for the 575xp, I have now read several threads here and on AS. It's known for its heaviness (noted above), and also some bearing issues in the bottom end (this is what scares me). 

Pics will be forth coming soon. I need a Bar and a new chain.. 

Here is one I have that I copied. But I didn't take it. Though this is the actual saw...


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 20, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Ahhhh
> 
> Pics to come. I couldn't pass on it. It's a BIG Saw, but less than my 460 in cc's.
> 
> ...


 
Can't hurt to try it out, run it to say you did, and flip it if you don't like it.

I think you're gonna like your 460 much better but I'm looking forward to your review.


----------



## Boog (Mar 21, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Ahhhh ........................... Also, I am likely gonna sell one of my 036's on fleBay, both of my 036 Pros and my standard 036 are nicer than all the 036's on there now and some are fetching over $500!!...........................


 
You've got a gold mine in those 036s, my 036 "Pro" and my 024 are all I've been cutting with lately.  I see you still have that 260 ............................. I thought you were trying to sell that one?


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 21, 2013)

Should be smoother than the 460, but other than that.................I'm also interested in your review


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 23, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Should be smoother than the 460, but other than that.................I'm also interested in your review


Power is much Smoother. Seems as if Husqs have a much broader Powerband. Lots more torque on the bottom and mid, where my 460 is all upper mid to Top end. 

The anti vibe seems better too. I only bucked up a small Elm and 2 small Cherries. But it ran awesome,  felt awesome, and sounds pretty good too..  

Ordering a new 24" bar for it. Would seem better balanced with a longer bar. Plus less bending over.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 23, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Power is much Smoother.


 
That saw is on springs right?  That would explain why it's much smoother than the MS460. 



DexterDay said:


> Seems as if Husqs have a much broader Powerband. Lots more torque on the bottom and mid, where my 460 is all upper mid to Top end.


 
I'm guessing that's because it's strato-charged.  That seems to be a common theme regardless of brand, the strato saws gots more umph down low.  The same comment has been made regarding the MS461 vs the MS460.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 23, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> That saw is on springs right?  That would explain why it's much smoother than the MS460.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that's because it's strato-charged.  That seems to be a common theme regardless of brand, the strato saws gots more umph down low.  The same comment has been made regarding the MS461 vs the MS460.



Yeah. Its on Springs  and very noticeable  

Even my 455 Rancher had gobs of torque down low..... And I paid less than what I paid for my Rancher


----------



## smoke show (Mar 24, 2013)

You Ohio boys want something you get it. 

Now call in sick and cut some wood dammit.


----------



## ironworker (Mar 25, 2013)

Any pics of the 036 pro, I am interested.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 25, 2013)

Its in the pics above. On the ground next to the 575xp. 

I can  send more pics or post them here. Will send PM 

The nice thing about eBay is it tends to fetch top dollar. For what I have in them and the condition there in (all 3 of them)? I would start the bidding at $300..


----------

